# Attacked



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

My silver spangled hamburg got attacked by my neighbor's golden retriever. He legs, wings and everything else seem to be fine, but I'm worried about her feathers. She has lost a bit of them, but was bleeding. Should I just leave her alone? Or do Something?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

My chicken got attacked today too, by my sisters Norwegian elk hound, she is also ok, but is missing a bunch of feathers, once I noticed she was ok, I just left her alone, I would just go by ur gut feeling, if she looks hurt, and acts hurt then I would get involved


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks! It would be normal for the hen to just, how should I say it... Relax after the attack, right?


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Always look for puntures wounds after being attacked under the feathers , if you do not find them the wounds will become infected and your chicken will died .
Prey species ie, chickens are very good at hiding that they are hurt or sick .


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Give her a good looking over and treat with a topical antibacterial ...(blu cote or wonder dust) Then send the neighbors a note/bill. If the dog has done it once, I'm sorry to say it will be back.

Best of luck ...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, great advice. And the note first time, 2nd time it's face to face no holds barred, unless I catch the dog in the act, (either time 1st, 2nd, etc) in that case he won't make it home. And then I'd call it even..


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Quick update, the little hamburg is okay I guess but her leg, she would sometimes stand on one leg and the other would shake.


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

But no limping...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Give her some electrolytes, or gatorade, to help with the stress. Lots of TLC, and watch her closely. And if she is raw or bloody, then use the Blue Kote on her to keep the others from pecking her.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

*mine was too*

my Delaware was attacked last year by a fox. after I ran off the fox, I saw he had pulled a large amount of feathers out of her back and she had a cut on her back. ? was from the fox or from the feathers being pulled out. I dabbed the cut with 1/2 strength hydrogen peroxide (1/2 water, 1/2 hydrogen peroxide so it isn't too harsh and drying on the skin) and watched it to be sure it didn't get infected. I also kept her away from the other chickens for a day or two to be sure they didn't peck at her. She is the leader of the pack now. all feathers grew back and she is as good as new. Now she acts like the boss and they all follow her around!


----------

